# Smoking Salmon First Timer



## T2timmy (Dec 2, 2018)

Bought around 2lbs of Atlantic Salmon on sale at the Shoprite.  I cut the skin off.  And i followed the dry brine ideas on this site.  Used around a cup of Brown Sugar, 1/2 cup of kosher salt.  But then i added a little garlic powder and pepper.  Put all together in a large ziplock and tossed it.   Gonna let brine overnight. Then wash off tomorow and smoke on the Camp Chef Pro at a low temp.  Using hickory, maple, oak rosemary pellets. Hope it come out good!


----------



## ksblazer (Dec 2, 2018)

Sounds good

Look forward to hearing back how it turns out, as I'm looking forward to making some salmon jerky in a week or two.


----------



## T2timmy (Dec 2, 2018)

Nice. Im not lookin to make jerky out of it. I want it more like a salmon steak but better.  Maybe i should cook a little hotter then?


----------



## uncle eddie (Dec 2, 2018)

Since I am not a fan of brined salmon...I thought I would offer another option for your next try.

Leave the skin on and season the heck out of it with Chef Paul Prudhomme Magic Salmon Seasoning (also good on pork!).  Pop it in the smoker at 225F (skin side down) and in about 60-90 minutes it comes out great.


----------



## T2timmy (Dec 2, 2018)

Ok i will try that. Curious... why do you not like it brined?


----------



## uncle eddie (Dec 3, 2018)

T2timmy said:


> Ok i will try that. Curious... why do you not like it brined?



It was just a flavor thing for my wife and me.  I tired brining it a few times, but sometimes there was no time so we just seasoned it and smoked it.  We just prefer it seasoned and smoked.

If we have even less time, seasoned and about 10-12 minutes on broil makes a nice meal too.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 3, 2018)

We like ours with EVOO & Cajun seasoning. Smoke at 225-250 until it flakes apart. It usually takes about 45 minutes, so I use mesquite wood for more smoke flavor.
Al


----------



## uncle eddie (Dec 3, 2018)

Your salmon post made me head to the deep freeze and thaw one...live caught steelhead trout from the mighty river "Sams Club"  I am smoking it tonight (mesquite).  I seasoned about 1 hour before smoke.  See below for how liberal I put the seasoning on.


----------



## T2timmy (Dec 3, 2018)

Nice!  Well mine just finished smokin.  Taste is great however it came out wayy to salty.  I used 1/2 cup kosher. Next time i may only do less than a 1/4.  Were making cream chees n locks on english muffins instead.


----------



## uncle eddie (Dec 5, 2018)

Bummer on being too salty...That was our experience as well.  After two or 3 tries, we stuck with plain old seasoning.


----------



## T2timmy (Dec 5, 2018)

Ya i may just do it your way next time.  Gonna purchase me some of that seasoning!
Thanks!


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 6, 2018)

uncle eddie said:


> live caught steelhead trout from the mighty river "Sams Club"



LMAO! I, too, never fail to "limit out" at Sam's Club.
I usually go for the Atlantic Farmed Salmon, frozen fillet.
(Because I'm the only one here that likes Salmon. So I may as well have it my way.)
But actually, my wife, who doesn't go fishing, even limits out on the Bonny, Bonny Banks of Sam's Club.

I do dry brine my Salmon. But I adjust the salt to ~1/2 the amount. Much better!
I follow Herb Good's method, which is an Old Fashioned method. I usually brine overnight (24 hours).



Bear's Step-By-Step is also foolproof and delicious!
But my second time using it I reduced the salt.
I'm on a low sodium diet, so probably more sensitive to salt in my food.


----------

